# Slide Out Weather Stripping



## Troy n Deb

The weather stripping on the rear slide looks like it may need replaced soon. Where can I find it? I was at local dealer and no luck. It appears to me that most slideouts have the same WS on them. I'm lookin for the WS that is on the slide itself. Online Possibly? Sorry meant to post elsewhere and don't know how to move it.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Found weather stripping at AdventureRV.net.


----------



## joy-rick

Troy n Deb said:


> The weather stripping on the rear slide looks like it may need replaced soon. Where can I find it? I was at local dealer and no luck. It appears to me that most slideouts have the same WS on them. I'm lookin for the WS that is on the slide itself. Online Possibly? Sorry meant to post elsewhere and don't know how to move it.


My dealer, General RV in Brownstown, MI, ordered it for me and he had it in about 1 week. As I recall it cost approximately $1.00 per foot and I needed 25'. My wife and I were able to install it in less than an hour.

Rick


----------



## Troy n Deb

joy-rick said:


> The weather stripping on the rear slide looks like it may need replaced soon. Where can I find it? I was at local dealer and no luck. It appears to me that most slideouts have the same WS on them. I'm lookin for the WS that is on the slide itself. Online Possibly? Sorry meant to post elsewhere and don't know how to move it.


My dealer, General RV in Brownstown, MI, ordered it for me and he had it in about 1 week. As I recall it cost approximately $1.00 per foot and I needed 25'. My wife and I were able to install it in less than an hour.

Rick
[/quote]
Thanks I'll look into it. The local dealer didn't seem to help very much.


----------

